# Anyone tried this?



## Anthonicia (Feb 22, 2012)

Went to Lowes to pick up some powder bar keepers friend in prep for hopefully finding some bottles and saw this.  Thought I'd try it out on some stuff.  Says it cleans copper, porcelain, and other stuff.  Anyone used it?


----------



## bigber4604 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've tried it but prefer the powder form.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 24, 2012)

it to clean the show doors. Its fairly beniegn.


----------



## AlTheBottleGuy (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been using this on my ACL bottles, and it works great.  It has a very small amount of oxalic acid in it, so it does an especially good job on light rust stains.

 Always looking for good Rhode Island bottles and Rhode Island "marked: stoneware.


----------

